# Need A New TV For The ManCave



## angry Bob (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok guys I need a new tv. Went lookin last night and the fella told me plasma would be best for football games, but they suck a little more juice. LED's prolly last the longest and are most efficient. So I was wonderin what you guys have found to be the case. Right now I'm eyeing a 55" LCD.


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2010)

Bob,
Whatever you decide, highly recommend an LCD with at least 240hz refresh rate. Killer for sports and anything fast action. I picked up a 47 inch LG last Christmas and it it is awesome.


----------



## Brine (Nov 5, 2010)

Whatever you decide to buy, try to hold out till Black Friday. There will be some great deals on TV's.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 5, 2010)

Who has time for TV? Wish I did.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 5, 2010)

A plasma is better for anything fast action (less blurring/faster refresh rate). For a LCD you want at least 120hz (240 hz is way better) and your viewing angles are limited. Plasma tvs do suck a little more juice, but nothing you can notice, but they run hotter. You also need to think about glare (sun or ambient light). Plasmas have a glass screen that is highly reflective while LCD has a mat screen.
Plasma=best picture (with the right lighting conditions) and cheaper, but slightly less screen life
LCD=Great picture (within the correct viewing angles) and slightly longer screen life, but more expensive
Go all out. Get a projector with stadium seating


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 5, 2010)

We have a 46" Samsung model750 LCD. I couldn't be happier with it.I can sit at the dinner table and still se it clearly.About a 10-20 degree angle.I was told when I bought mine to pick one with the higher model#(i.e. 750 vs.730),the higher # has the better screen(Japanese vs. Chinese).


----------



## perchin (Nov 6, 2010)

After seeing the new LED tv's side by side with the plasma's and the LCD's..... I really can't see buying anything but the LED style. It was incredible. When looking at the plasma next to the LED, the plasma picture looked cartoonish and almost fake in comparison. When looking at the LED next to the LCD, the LCD's picture showed its weaknesses by just stepping to the side and watching the picture fade out.

I wouldn't worry about the speed, while I was at abc warehouse looking, all the tv's had football playing... And I didn't notice any lag in any of them.


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I was lookin again last night, but didn't pull the trigger. My girlfriend was at a different store, and she also said the LED's blew away the others. I may just hold out for a black friday deal. Hopefully I'm not the guy you hear about getting killed by a shopping cart.


----------



## azekologi (Nov 6, 2010)

LCD, all the way, it's the only way to go.

If you _can_ wait for Black Friday, check out https://bfads.net/. I've been using their website for the last 3-4 years to get access to the leaked ads. Great site, they even archive previous year's adscans so you can even compare to old BF deals.


----------



## redbug (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a 55" sony bravia XRB and love it 
The new LED tvs are great also 
Another thing to remember about plasma tvs is transporting them 
the must stay vertical or you can damage them
the lcd is also very light 
look for the highest resolution you can get and avoid the Mitsubishi they have a very high failure rate


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 7, 2010)

The lady and I stopped by Sam's club today and checked out a Vizio 55" LCD I was eyeing up. The price was right, and the picture looked great so I jumped on it. It's pretty awesome watchin the Packers on it right now. 8) Thanks for all the replies, and I'll be putting that website to use Zeke.


----------



## perchin (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope you end up being one of the lucky ones with a vizio. Our small one only lasted about 8 months, out neighbors 55" only lasted about 4 months. In both cases, vizio did not honor their warranty.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 8, 2010)

We're printing the black friday ads now, TV's are staying around what they're out there for now... Some deals on off brands but... Seems Black Friday is now Halloween to Xmas...

Jamie


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 8, 2010)

perchin said:


> I hope you end up being one of the lucky ones with a vizio. Our small one only lasted about 8 months, out neighbors 55" only lasted about 4 months. In both cases, vizio did not honor their warranty.




I hope so too. Good thing I've got 5 yrs. of extended warranty coverage.


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 8, 2010)

Check out Slickdeals.net and Pricewatch. If you can find what you want, check it out in store and buy online. I bought my last one from OfficeMax (of all places) saved a few hundred $ and it still works great today.

Just a thought,

Will


----------



## fish devil (Nov 8, 2010)

:twisted: I have a Phillips and a Magnavox, both LCD. No problems with either one. Always hear bad things about Vizio. Good Luck on your search.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 8, 2010)

55" SOny Bravia LCD in my living room....

TV in a man cave...... :?: [-X 

Ok....I suppose if it is a big enough man cave....my cave is a nice 12' x 6' shed... 
Vinyl sided, with a regular door, small lift up garage type door, and two vinyl opening windows w/ screens....small but all mine.....  

Outdoorsman


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's my cave


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 8, 2010)

I purchased this 46" Samsung for $999 on sale at BestBuy a few months back and absolutely love it! HD LCD so good it almost looks 3D. I made my decision after watching numerous movies on shows on my friends 42", his dad's 55" and reading all the reviews I could find. If you are going LCD, I dont think you will be disappointed. Good luck with whatever you decide! 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsun...HDTV/9783685.p?id=1218173773690&skuId=9783685


----------



## gouran01 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gotta go with the crowd on this one, LED best bang for the buck and no regrets


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 9, 2010)

With the exception of the Packers stuff, nice man cave A.B. The bar looks nice and I love the Coke machine. =D>


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2010)

Angry Bob,
You have gone up another notch on my respect level. Nice room man! :beer:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW....thats not a man cave....it is an entire man world.....real nice. Even lthough I am not into football too much, being from WI., the packer stuff is ok with me...

New Berlin...closest to me I have seen in here...I am in Sliver Lake WI...Kenosha County..

Outdoorsman


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 9, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> WOW....thats not a man cave....it is an entire man world.....real nice. Even lthough I am not into football too much, being from WI., the packer stuff is ok with me...
> 
> New Berlin...closest to me I have seen in here...I am in Sliver Lake WI...Kenosha County..
> 
> Outdoorsman



Sussex WI here - We'll meet at Angry Bob's house for the next game - check out his cave & screen in person!


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 9, 2010)

Count me in....or we coud meet in my man cave...no TV and the three of us would pretty much be all I could fit..... :LOL2: 

Outdoorsman.


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 9, 2010)

We bought the place back in July, and lucky us alot of that stuff was just left behind by the previous owner, including the coke machine. Everyone loves that machine. Personally I'd rather it say Miller, but it's a nice conversation piece. You fellas are welome over for a game any time. Superbowl party plans are already in the works too.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 9, 2010)

His man cave is OK I guess. I didnt see a tapper anywhere. :mrgreen: 

I went with a 50" LG Plasma. I looked at the LCD's, wasnt impressed with them much. Couldnt be happier with the Plasma. Then again I wanted one the moment I saw it while in the Bose store in Mall of America. Back then they were 8 grand.


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 10, 2010)

No, no tapper, just a fridge. Yeah it is amazing how the prices of those tvs have finally started to come down, and I love how light they are. I still have the 32" tube tv that the new one replaced. That thing is such a beast to move. A couple of times it kept me from moving out on the old lady when we got in fights back before we bought the new house. I just didn't want to move that damn tv.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Fridge?

Perfect, that will make a great kegorator. You can also buy soda bottles for that Coke machine and bottle your own beer. 

Good luck TV shopping.


----------



## KRS62 (Nov 10, 2010)

My friend is very happy with his 55" Samsung LED. He has the 120Hz. I am eyeing the 240Hz. I used my hotel points to get a bedroom TV. I got a Sony 32" 120Hz. It is really, really nice.

KRS


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 11, 2010)

The one thing I wish I had in my basement/man cave now is a kegerator. I have a fridge but just can't quite bring myself to cut into it. It probably would not be the best thing for me to have down there anyway :beer: Anyone with a finished/partially finished basement should throw some pics up. The level of craftsmanship and creativity always amazes me.


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 11, 2010)

Today after work I was out looking for some pub tables for the mancave when I found this......
The ultimate MAN for the mancave


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 12, 2010)

Now you need a picture of Chuck Norris on the other wall so they can stare each other down.


----------

